# Tank pictures of old



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hagen Elite 5.5 gallon








15 galloon








75 gallon Oceanic








Hagen Euro 59 gallon







20Medium_zpshbvgxy8e.jpg[/IMG]
15 gallon Perfecto








50 gallon Oceanic


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

I love your hagen euro 59 gallon, and wow all those shrimps in the 15G!!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

mysticalnet said:


> I love your hagen euro 59 gallon, and wow all those shrimps in the 15G!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


@ mysticalnet, thank you.
Here is another iteration of it


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Great to see these types of journals - you can follow the progression in skill and vision.

Did you use java moss in the 15gal shrimp tank?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tanks and great pics. Now I wish I kept pics of all my old tanks. Great idea for a picture thread.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks guys.
@ Reckon yes it`s java moss


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

*A few more*

another iteration of the Oceanic 75 gallon
















The Hagen Euro








15 gallon








25 gallon starfire








79 gallon starfire








Regards


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah I remember you now. I've seen your postings on another forum. You've got quite the knack for growing downoi bushes


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Reckon said:


> Ah I remember you now. I've seen your postings on another forum. You've got quite the knack for growing downoi bushes


Yep, it`s one of your postings with a link that caused me to find this forum.


----------

